# New 29 Gallon



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a newly set up 29 gallon tank and I am looking for some stocking ideas and information. I know I need to cycle the tank for a month or two and so what would be an ideal number and type of fish to begin that process? 

Once the tank is cycled what would I be looking at for maximum number of fish? I have two sons who really want to put some cool fish in there. They have mentioned wanting an angel fish and a fresh water shark. Not sure if those two would get along. 

Any information would be a great help. I have kept aquariums on and off over the years, but I have to honestly say I never really paid attention to doing it correctly. Now being older and more responsible I want this to be a nice addition to the decor in my home.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Two things:
1. Don't cycle with fish. It's basically allowing them to be poisoned with ammonia and nitrite while your tank establishes bacteria colonies to process said ammonia and nitrite. Start your cycle another way, with either pure ammonia or flake food as the ammonia source. And yes, a month or so is what it will take to cycle the tank. Adding things like Tetra SafeStart, API Stress Zyme, or other "bacteria in a bottle" tank starters might help, but it also might be a waste of money (others on here will chime in for or against - my vote is in favor).

2. An angelfish and a freshwater shark are pretty much the only two that you can keep in the tank if you go that route. Not because they are mean or won't get along, but because they get BIG. My personal favorite combo for a 29 gallon is 1 angelfish, 6 zebra danios, and some big Amano shrimp. The angel and danios are both semi-aggressive, and it's fun watching the angel chase the danios around the tank (they're fast enough to get away).

These are only my opinions, mind you, based solely on what I've learned here and from personal experience. I am in no way an expert.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Buy a test kit. An API master freshwater kit is preferred. They are invaluable to an aquarist with a cycling tank. Stay away from test strips...not accurate enough. An API kit is $25 shipped from Walmart.


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

I keep 4 tetras with my angelfish in a 20 gallon tank with no problems...as long as they're bigger than neons or small guppies, the angelfish won't try to eat them

as for cycling, my 2 black shirt tetras were in my tank since the beginning...i did frequent water changes with water i let sit for 24 hours with API Stress Zyme and API Stress Coat added...after about a month you will be able to start adding more fish and cutting back to weekly or biweekly water changes, depending on the quality of your filtration

they're are many proven ways to successfully cycle a new aquarium...this is just what worked for me


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

I always cycle with fish, I get a couple of hardy fish, like mollies or patties. I usually do a 50% water change every day or every other day and just watch the levels of nitrite and ammonia. I never let them get over 1. With this method I have been able to get the ammonia and nitrite down to zero within 2 weeks on all of my tanks. My last one was about 8 days. I know people don't like it but if you have the ability to change a lot of water, I know most people don't, I would recommend it. Also depending on your water conditions, like having to treat water I would not recommend it because you are going to be going through a lot more work.

Also if you plant the tank you will be able to keep more fish than in an un-planted tank. I dont keep angels because they tend to eat everything. I however have freshwater sharks with a ton of different fish and would recommend red tail sharks highly. I keep mollies, platties, corries, oto's, neon tetras, white cloud mountain minnow's and even clown loaches all together with my red tail shark. I did have Chinese algae eaters in the tank but the shark would beat up on them so they have been relocated.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can do fishless cycling,or cycle with fish.The only way to tell when your tank is cycled is with a test kit.

On the fish,basically whatever you would like to try,research it.LOL my personal favs are wild type bettas with some tetras.Most of your freshwater sharks are tank busters,so one wouldnt be happy in there for long.Angels are nice,but can be aggressive,so be sure not to put any fish that are too small with one.Also,have you though of whether you would like plants or not?Angels especially love plants,and adding a nice amazon sword to go with one is a perfect combination,IMO,as they just look so nice together.If you do decide plants you may want to see what your lighting is,and see if it will support plants.

Also,dont stress over too much,take your time with it and have fun.The boys will enjoy getting into it with you as well,and it would be some nice family time planning all this stuff out.


----------



## Atom Plant (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a 29 gal with a few plants, 6 Boesmani Rainbows and 6 YoYo Loaches along with a couple pices of driftwood. I think it makes a pretty good display and I have not had any problems. The tank has been up and running for 3 years now. I also had 2 SAE's for algae control-found them stuck to filter intake but don't know if that was cause of death or not.

The plants are a couple anubias-attached to the driftwood and some Crypt Wendtii along the back and corners.

For substrate I used a bottom layer of Seachem Fluorite with a top layer of Seachem Onyx Sand.

For filtration I use 2 Penguin 150 BIO-Wheel Power Filters.


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for all the helpful responses. I have the tank starting to cycle, and will be getting a test kit today to watch the levels. I ended up putting in 1 tiger barb, 1 albino tiger barb, and 2 cory cats to start the cycle. I hope all works out.


----------



## driftwood (Feb 13, 2011)

Atom Plant said:


> I have a 29 gal with a few plants, 6 Boesmani Rainbows and 6 YoYo Loaches along with a couple pices of driftwood. I think it makes a pretty good display and I have not had any problems. The tank has been up and running for 3 years now. I also had 2 SAE's for algae control-found them stuck to filter intake but don't know if that was cause of death or not.
> 
> The plants are a couple anubias-attached to the driftwood and some Crypt Wendtii along the back and corners.
> 
> ...


what lighting do you use for your plants?


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

just keep in mind both those barbs are finnippers and if you want anything with long fins you have to choose either that or the barbs, you can't have both. I made that mistake with having tiger barbs and an angelfish together and my poor angelfish had all her fins ripped off, I got rid of the barbs and now she's doing great. My tank is also a 29 gallon.


----------



## srshaggy (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah my son's Betta did ok for a little bit in with the Barbs and then one day they tore the heck out of it's fins. I am really becoming less and less of a fan of the Tiger Barbs as time goes on.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

ya pretty much all barbs do that, except cherry barbs seem to be good. They are in with my angelfish now and are quite peaceful. How are your cory cats? I've been thinking about getting a few also.


----------

